# [1.0] iDark GoSMS Theme [07/23/2011]



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

***No LONGER A FREE APP, Please feel free to remove!***

As an alternative SMS/MMS application I like to use GoSMS Pro (Which is also free!)
I never did like ever aspect of the themes that it came with or the ones you could download so I decided I would make my own. It's actually pretty fun to do and I will probably do more of them in different styles so if any of you have an idea be sure to get in contact with me so I can see what I can do!

More things will be changed as I update. Current name is possibly temporary so if you have an idea for a better name feel free to send me a DM.

(Images may not be exact due to possible updates since they were taken.)

















*Please don't re-post this. However linking to this thread is fine.  Thanks!*



> *Changelog*
> 
> 
> > *Alpha 1:*
> ...


----------



## CheesyNutz (Jul 2, 2011)

very nice theme thanks


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel sorry for Trey he's locked up again


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Agt Studly said:


> I feel sorry for Trey he's locked up again


I was waiting for someone to read that and say something.. 
..anyways, updated to A4, change log in OP.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

***NEWEST UPDATE: Please uninstall the OLD version BEFORE installing the NEW version. Package name changed!**
*


----------



## spacecanard (Jul 28, 2011)

Gonna try it. Thanks.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice! Thanks!

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

spacecanard said:


> Gonna try it. Thanks.





watson387 said:


> Nice! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


No problem, glad y'all like it.!


----------

